# Home Weather Stations?



## awf170 (Dec 8, 2008)

Any recommendations?  Looking to spend around $300.  I really know nothing about this at all, but my mom and I are thinking about getting one for my Dad's Christmas present.

It has be very tough since we live in a ridiculously windy area.

(Second row from the ocean, between two large buildings which accelerate the wind.)


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2008)

I have no experience in any.  Wunderground lists a bunch of different options though.  It's worth checking out if you haven't already:
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp#hardware

Let us know what you get him.  I've always thought they were cool.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 9, 2008)

I bought the following station for my dad last Father's Day, he loves it!

Weather Station


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 9, 2008)

I picked this one up when it went on sale a few months ago for $13
http://www.weathershack.com/la-crosse-technology/ws-7394u.html


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I picked this one up when it went on sale a few months ago for $13
> http://www.weathershack.com/la-crosse-technology/ws-7394u.html



I've got several of the LaCross all in one models too. Mine are the simple models but I think they also sell units where you can connect in a wind direction and speed indicator too.


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Any recommendations?  Looking to spend around $300.  I really know nothing about this at all, but my mom and I are thinking about getting one for my Dad's Christmas present.
> 
> It has be very tough since we live in a ridiculously windy area.
> 
> (Second row from the ocean, between two large buildings which accelerate the wind.)


.

I would ask a weather nut like Roger Hill (wxman@vtlink.net) who is behind the Weathering Heights site.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 12, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> I bought the following station for my dad last Father's Day, he loves it!
> 
> Weather Station




I have a similar LaCrosse. Mine is wired though. Well, the wind thing and the rain gauge are wired to a sensor, which transmits wirelessly to the base unit.


----------

